#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Gezocht: onderzoeksassistent UvA, afdeling Communicatiewetenschappen

## UvA - Communicatiewet.

Amsterdam School of Communication Research (ASCOR), Universiteit van Amsterdam, is op zoek naar een onderzoeksassistent.

*ONDERZOEKSASSISTENT*
*Voor 3 maanden met mogelijke uitloop, start per direct* 

Het doel van dit project, gefinancierd door KWF Kankerbestrijding, is om oudere (65+) kankerpatinten met een Marokkaanse achtergrond te ondersteunen. Wegens culturele barrires en taalbarrires, ervaren deze patinten een achterstand op het gebied van hun gezondheid. In dit project zullen wij een oncologische e-Health app ontwikkelen die de communicatieproblemen tussen Marokkaanse patinten en hun zorgverleners overbrugt en hen ondersteunt bij hun ziekte. 

*Functie-inhoud*

De inhoud van de functie betreft:
- Het bereiken van Marokkaanse patinten van 65 jaar en ouder
- Telefonisch contacten leggen en contacten bijhouden
- Interviews houden met patinten en sleutelfiguren uit de gezondheidszorg
- Interviews transcriberen 
- Bijeenkomsten bijwonen op de UvA (ca 1 keer per 2 weken).

*Functie-eisen*

- goede beheersing van Berbers en/of Marokkaans Arabisch; 
- flexibele agenda voor interviews;
- (bijna) afgeronde universitaire opleiding; 
- goede beheersing van de Engelse taal in woord en geschrift;
- initiatiefrijk en zelfstandig;
- goede contactuele eigenschappen;
- kunnen reizen indien wenselijk.


*Geboden wordt:*
- opdoen van onderzoeks- en veldwerkervaring binnen het grootste onderzoeksinstituut in Europa.
- bijdragen aan de ontwikkeling van een toegepaste gezondheidstool die in verschillende huisartsenpraktijken en ziekenhuizen in Nederland gebruikt zal worden. 
- Begeleiding door ervaren en enthousiaste onderzoekers van de UvA. 
- Salaris op freelance basis, afhankelijk van opleiding en ervaring. 

Inlichtingen over deze functie kunnen worden ingewonnen bij Hande Sungur ([email protected]). Uw sollicitatie kunt u tot 22 mei per email richten aan [email protected].

----------

